# 2 trucks with new 8.5ft plows and new 2 yard salters looking for work. Northern IL



## JD657757 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a 2002 3500 with a 8 and a half foot blade and a 2 yard salter. I also have a 2005 2500 with the same set up. both blades and plows are new. Drivers have 5 years plus experience. 1-847-714-7903


----------



## JD657757 (Aug 8, 2008)

prostk2 sent you a pm. Thanks.


----------

